# 12 +2 skull and nub pic. Pink or blue, help me guess xxx



## Dolly84

We are team yellow and I'm due in 3 and a half weeks. Can please someone guess what we're having xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 89


----------



## HorrorFan88

I'm guessing boy?


----------



## LittleLala

I think maybe girl :)


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou ladies, I thought boy up until 3rd tri then thought girl because the nub looked girly,(with ds his nub was practically straight up) so I'm still on the fence at the min but swaying towards girl at the min x


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## xprincessx

:blue:

nub looks slightly angled to me


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou ladies, glad I'm not the only one who's not 100% &#128522;, my due date is 11th April so we will find out then &#128522;x


----------



## Dolly84

Bump, anyone else like to guess? X


----------



## DoodleDoo

I say :pink: but I really suck at guessing :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

:blue:


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou ladies, keep the guessing coming, I'm due 3 weeks tomorrow and I'm so excited xxx


----------



## Dolly84

Anyone else? &#128522;x


----------



## LauT

I think boy, maybe? X


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou, anyone else? I have 17 days left eeekkk xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Boy


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:blue:


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou ladies, due in 14 days eeekkk can't wait to find out and update you all xxx


----------



## Dolly84

Bump, due date in 11days, anymore guesses? &#128522;


----------



## Dolly84

Bump *due in 8 days* xxx


----------



## Dolly84

Bump...due 3 days xxx any last guesses? X


----------



## Dolly84

Quick update, I've had my baby on Saturday 18th April and my yellow bump turned PINK &#128514;&#128077;&#128514;, I had quite a few boy guesses on here and I was convinced boy myself so just goes to show even tho she looked like she had a boy skull she was all girl xxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## LittleLala

Congratulations!!! What have you named her? :pink:


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Dolly84

LittleLala said:


> Congratulations!!! What have you named her? :pink:

Sorry not replied sooner, been so busy with baby and toddler.

Her name is Millie Ellen Phyllis and she weighed a whopping 10lb 4oz , I had a 4 hour labour and did it all on gas and air.
I now feel my family is complete but you never know, I may be back here again in a years time &#128522;xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely name :)


----------



## LittleLala

Such a beautiful name :)


----------



## Dolly84

Thankyou ladies xxx


----------

